# Other model train forums



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a Question doesn't Modelrailroadforum merge there members here they have a nice site but it seems much smaller to me.. When i was sitting at my desk and thought you know i use to love Flyertalk.com for airline Frequent Flyer talk I thought there has to be a model Train Forum i found them and you (us now) I decided this forum would be my home seemed busier and decided the name was easier to remember.. So i lurk pretty much the other site off and on but put my heart into this site working to get to know others and make a home here.
The two sites combined would be a nice thing, i don't know the history or the owners of these forums but i do enjoy them just something I've wondered. 

I also noticed that there was a lively Atlas forum that was ended last year what a shame i would think the draw to atlas would of outweighed any costs on there end seems like. All the same no matter what I'm enjoying this site and its helping me and The GRB-RR BNSF division grow and prosper. Thanks to all the volunteers and people that put it on


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Grb,

I haven't delved into modelrailroadforums at all on my end ... don't know much about them. Like any interest-specific forum, though, the content is as good as it's members' contributions. Perhaps there are some members here to post there, too?

Anyone?

TJ


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I do know this website has alot friendlier modelers then some other railroad forums. This forum feels and is like a family atmosphere, and everyone isnt uptight counting rivets!!

I orginally started on another forum, but after bumping heads with one of the mods over there, i found a website that feels more like a friendly model railroad club... Met alot of cool nice friends on this website, and this is where my heart is, this website has never asked for any kind of donations but if they ever asked me, i would be happy to give something back to this website, since its very important to me.

Their is a bunch of different forums out there, all slightly different. Before i ever became a member here, i lurked around on here and other forums for awhile, quickly realizing this forum draws me in for some reason...

I think if for some bad reason if this forum went down, i would cry, and thats no joke!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank, Joe.

I stumbled onto this forum a few years back, stepping in as a complete and utter newb when it came to anything train related. I was warmly welcomed, and a great group of guys stepped me (patiently) along a learning curve. One thing led to another, and now I'm one of the Mods helping out. I've made some nice friendships here, and shared tons of laughs.

As for other rr forums ... well, as I said, I've never poked into any others. That's not to say anything bad about any of them. Rather, I simply like this happy home here.

Great to have you and so many others here, too.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Thank, Joe.
> 
> I stumbled onto this forum a few years back, stepping in as a complete and utter newb when it came to anything train related. I was warmly welcomed, and a great group of guys stepped me (patiently) along a learning curve. One thing led to another, and now I'm one of the Mods helping out. I've made some nice friendships here, and shared tons of laughs.
> 
> ...



And now your the KING TIN MAN too. :thumbsup:
24 tin locomotives in 2 years!
Something wrong with you.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

I am a member on two train forums. I think how much you post speaks for itself. The other forum I have only 5 post and I have 108 post. See guys I love you all that much more lol. Really I do enjoy this place as a second home. The help I have gotten and the advice of things mean a great deal to why I like coming here. For all the members that help out guys like us THANK YOU. It really dose mean the world to some people!!!


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I am a member of about 6 train fourms but this is the one that I always go to I might visit the other ones once a week.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

lears2005 said:


> I am a member of about 6 train fourms but this is the one that I always go to I might visit the other ones once a week.


 
I two have joined a lot of Internet model RR forums. This one became my favorite because I was able to keep up with all of the post for the week in a few minutes on Saturday morning. Alas, time have changed. Now I can't keep up with all of the post. That is a good thing. This forum is all I need for a MRR forum. It's member are happy to help anyone with anything.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm active in a couple of forums. Obviously, this one, and over at OGR. I occasionally visit a couple more, but not enough to notice.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I joined this forum two years ago this month when I was first smitten to create a model railroad and didn't know beans about anything.
Thanks to all the truly great folks on the forum I've been able to build a fairly formidable 10'X10' layout that has given me countless hours of fun and relaxation along the way. 
The list of different guys who have helped me along the way is long, long, long, and still growing.
I've checked out a couple other forums but they just seemed a tad "stiff" for my taste. Too many "know it alls" where it was "their way or the highway".
This forum is totally user friendly and I visit several times daily.
Many thanks for having me aboard!
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> 24 tin locomotives in 2 years!
> Something wrong with you.


Not all tinplate, Ed ... a few postwar cast / plastic stuff, too.

But yes ... there most definitely IS something wrong with me!

TJ


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

I joined another MRR forum the other day.
It has yet another challenging set of hoops to jump through to post a picture......unique in my experience......got it done but it took a while.
Down load the pic from your own computer then delete some text & add some text.........ceeerist .....what fun.

I wasn't gonna add any pics for a month or so but the the challenge was there and........


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

When I joned this forum I coodnt spell ralrod and now i are one. Ha! Pete


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

norgale said:


> When I joned this forum I coodnt spell ralrod and now i are one. Ha! Pete


I see your in bonita springs ,im up the street in cape coral


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I stumbled in here while looking for advice resurrecting my old 2026, and never left. There is a great group of people here. No need to look anywhere else :laugh: One can learn a lot by just visiting and browsing, even more once they post. I'm already driving them trains here. Seems like only yesterday I was a hobo.

Carl


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

This is is the first Model Train forum I found.

I am well satisfied with it, therefore, no need to look any further.


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

JPIII said:


> I joined another MRR forum the other day.
> It has yet another challenging set of hoops to jump through to post a picture......unique in my experience......got it done but it took a while.
> Down load the pic from your own computer then delete some text & add some text.........ceeerist .....what fun.
> 
> I wasn't gonna add any pics for a month or so but the the challenge was there and........


I'm finally got the hang of pictures...


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Everyone here seems so helpful and just a generally pleasant tone. Also, as others mentioned, the other forums have people who start with "You must do X a certain way". There are few absolutes in any hobby, or indeed in the world. For everyone who says something will not work, I can probably find a setup that disproves that theory.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Not all tinplate, Ed ... a few postwar cast / plastic stuff, too.
> 
> But yes ... there most definitely IS something wrong with me!
> 
> TJ


Yes there is TJ, you need some cast iron Locomotives too.

Pookybear


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Wait a minute there is other train forums. 

Pookybear


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OK I am a member of a train forum that is attached to a popular magazine, I dont go there all that often because the people there seem to be in the hobby only for the extreme accuracy of EVERYTHING! I even got a lecture on how my South Massey RY could not possibly be a linking railroad for the BNSF and NS as there is no need for this service as they both have tracks in Chicago and they would simply interchange there. Well the guys here thought that was a great idea and it gives my railroad more purpose other than the local freight it picks up and delivers. The people here are helpful, kind and above all else are in the hobby for the fun of the hobby. This is not to say there are no great modelers here or that none of us count a rivit or 5 but for the most part the people here accept that not everyone is not going to be exactly like they are and we all try to help as best we can.

Massey


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

*Yikes!!!*

Yikes!!!
They would lose there minds destroying my RR world I've created..

They would hate my BNSF Division run by GRB RR company with shared power from NS UP and SP in the middle of some fictitious region with a inter-modal yard/Auto Rack loading Facility next to a great little town with no name..


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

*Found a home.*

I found this forum about six weeks ago when I was looking for a solution to a problem. I really enjoy reading and learning from others. It is a pleasure to see so many wonderful railroaders.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I think i only visit one other site, but only have 1 or 2 posts their. I find this site to far better than the rest.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My only issue here is I'd like to see more O-gauge and command/control folks in attendance.  Hopefully, as our membership builds, that wish will be realized.


----------



## NYC 5344 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm a member of modelrailroadforums.com. the reason I joined here because there really aren't as many people over there to offer help and advice. Also, there are probably two people including me interested in O-scale over there. This forum has better and more helpful people and atmosphere.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I used to visit ModelRailroadForums, but as you say, not much O-gauge activity. I primarily hang around here and the OGR forums, I'm trying my best to interest more folks in O-gauge and command here.


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

NYC 5344 said:


> I'm a member of modelrailroadforums.com. the reason I joined here because there really aren't as many people over there to offer help and advice. Also, there are probably two people including me interested in O-scale over there. This forum has better and more helpful people and atmosphere.


That was the other forum i found and decided on this one seemed like its silly to have the two so it made me wonder.

Also I do understand that to many people gives increases the chances for more bad apples, so being big to be big is not a good thing. So i asked the question why do they have two forums when size wise it seems like the two would be a good fit but others have said that there are at least 7 different forums out there so my assumtion that there were only two was way wrong and thats what made me ask the question. 

I can also trow my hat in the circle of really liking it here glad i found it and glad i choose this to me my Home..


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Massey said:


> I even got a lecture on how my South Massey RY could not possibly be a linking railroad for the BNSF and NS as there is no need for this service as they both have tracks in Chicago and they would simply interchange there.Massey


 
Don't they know that some cow knocked over a lamp and then Chicago burned down?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> My only issue here is I'd like to see more O-gauge and command/control folks in attendance.  Hopefully, as our membership builds, that wish will be realized.


 
What is O gauge?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Southern said:


> What is O gauge?


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

This is my first and favorite by far..... Although I am slightly addicted to the "For SALE or TRADE" section in OGR


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Southern said:


> What is O gauge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like its for the crazies


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

broox said:


> Looks like its for the crazies


Hey now, I resemble that remark 

Carl


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

I registered there, never got the activation email. sent a message to their "contact us" yesterday, havent heard anything.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*OGR...is that like Trolls and OGRES!!*

What in the Sam Hill is OGR...sounds kinda like some Lord of the Rings abbreviation for Ogres and Trolls...or is it some subversive military terminology like "Ordinance for GunRunner!!":laugh::laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's the latter. 

OGR


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's the latter.
> 
> OGR


----------

